# T-5 Fixtures



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

bobelectric said:


> Stopped in a store this morning and saw they had a lighting change-out over night. Nice looking 2x4 1 lamp t-5 fixtures. Anyone use these?


I wonder if they were T-5 HO's. I've used many now, lot's of light as well.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

My lighting guy sent me over some LED T-8 samples.
In the box was a driver and two plastic lamps 4' and four sockets
This appears to be a high quality Sylvania product.
The driver is setup with two blues and two yellows as an output. Input is either 120 or 277.
The lamps can be fed from either end and the output leads do not have a polarity. Very easy to connect.

I took them over to one of my good customers and handed it to the maintenance guy.
It took it to the property managers office and installed it in place of 4-4' T12 lamps. Next to that fixture was another similar fixture that we used to compare the two.
The light output from the new T-8 LEDs was much brighter and appeared to be a better color light than the Cool white lamps he replaced.
The new installation was two 19watt lamps. He took out 4-40 watt lamps.
I suspect the same results replacing three T-8 lamps.

I decided that I will no longer stock 4' ballasts and lamps.
I'm just putting the kits on the truck. If the customer doesn't like it, they are going to have to call someone else. Last time I changed a couple of ballasts and lamps, the maintenance guy at the lab I was working dropped three lamps and glass flew everywhere within a 20' radius. Never again...

I am looking for a price point in the $50 range on these.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

jrannis said:


> My lighting guy sent me over some LED T-8 samples. In the box was a driver and two plastic lamps 4' and four sockets This appears to be a high quality Sylvania product. The driver is setup with two blues and two yellows as an output. Input is either 120 or 277. The lamps can be fed from either end and the output leads do not have a polarity. Very easy to connect. I took them over to one of my good customers and handed it to the maintenance guy. It took it to the property managers office and installed it in place of 4-4' T12 lamps. Next to that fixture was another similar fixture that we used to compare the two. The light output from the new T-8 LEDs was much brighter and appeared to be a better color light than the Cool white lamps he replaced. The new installation was two 19watt lamps. He took out 4-40 watt lamps. I suspect the same results replacing three T-8 lamps. I decided that I will no longer stock 4' ballasts and lamps. I'm just putting the kits on the truck. If the customer doesn't like it, they are going to have to call someone else. Last time I changed a couple of ballasts and lamps, the maintenance guy at the lab I was working dropped three lamps and glass flew everywhere within a 20' radius. Never again... I am looking for a price point in the $50 range on these.


Got a link to share?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

backstay said:


> Got a link to share?


https://assets.sylvania.com/assets/Documents/LED299.8e6916d5-f547-4f81-80fb-d0ee2ea66309.pdf

I'm not easily impressed with retrofits. Usually they are like the empowers new clothes but, these are quite impressive.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I am getting some quantity pricing setup from Sylvania. If anyone in interested PM me.


----------

